# Vijia Editing



## WildWon (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok guys. Got a new digital camera. Takes decent video. And i'm going to start learning some Premier/After Effects stuffs.

Where's a good place to start? I know i can google it, but i'm looking for some recommended Premier Tutorial sites. I have used www.good-tutorials.com to learn photoshop and to catch some new illustrator tricks, however, they don't deal with video.

I know the learning curve is pretty steep, but it's something i'm really into learning.

Help me, Tempers. You're my only hope.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 13, 2010)

Video Copilot, for some slick intro effects.
Also, their/his basic tutorials.

Edit: that's only for After Effects.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Help me, Tempers. You're my only hope.



A half naked slave princess named Leia said that before XD

I saved her >_>

http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Premiere/1

http://library.creativecow.net/tutorials/adobeaftereffects

http://www.video-tutes.com/packages/Premiere.

http://maltaannon.com


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 13, 2010)

http://revision3.com/filmriot for the fun things and a lot of good little CGI tricks (apologies in advance for the wasted afternoon).

http://www.animemusicvideos.org/guides/avtech/index.html for the basics behind it all (aspect ratios and other fun terms).

Your chosen shop for snacks- video is often long and tedious work and what you want will mean you go frame by frame sooner or later. Snacks help here.

You said you already learned image editing which means you might have come across things like iso settings for plain cameras, video is much the same but http://www.geniusdv.com/news_and_tutorials...tage_qualit.php and http://blog.vidcompare.com/online-video/fa...e-video-part-6/ 
Most of this sort of thing I will have to leave for you as I do not know your camera and have not sat down to read a basics manual for ages (have no links to ones I especially like), you can probably sort it by poking around http://www.ehow.com/articles_3039-film-production.html too.
This last one is well worth it though as it saves hassle with having to correct your footage- it is the videographers equivalent of "measure twice cut once".


----------



## WildWon (Jul 13, 2010)

Fantastic! Thanks guys/grrrlz!

This'll let me dip my toes into some things.

Thanks


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Anytime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be sure to show us!


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 29, 2010)

Post resultz when finished!!!


----------

